# Cancer info updates from the CHF conference



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

At our club meeting last night one of the members shared with us some of what she had learned from the CHF conference. She told us that this year the focus was more on treatment. Some of the cancer updates.


There is a new drug coming out from Pfizer, Palladia, which is being used to treat mast cell tumors and is currently undergoing clinical trials for hemangiosarcoma. Here's a link I found: http://vetmedicine.about.com/b/2009/06/03/palladia-new-anti-cancer-drug-for-dogs.htm
There is also a vaccine for oral melanoma coming out.
The test to determine the response to chemo for lymphoma will be out this year.
She also gave us the website for cancer clinical trials: www.vetcancersociety.org

Also discussed at the conference was canine strokes. Previously it was believed that dogs couldn't get strokes but now has been shown to be otherwise. The symptoms are very similar to vestibular disease and what may previously had been diagnosed as vestibular disease in older dogs was perhaps a stroke.

If anyone on the forum had the opportunity to attend the CHF conference please share what you have learned.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this information and providing the links.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for this information. I'm going to read the full article and try to find out where the clinical trials are for hemangiosarcoma. If we get such a diagnosis for Barkley and if they are doing a trial anywhere near here I might see if he qualifies. 

I'm so glad there are advances in canine cancer on the horizon.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Even though it failed for remission, I'm glad that Duke was able to be in a clinical trial that will help other furbabies in the future.

It's nice to see that there are things on the horizon.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for the information. 

For anyone living in NJ, NY, PA Red Bank Veterinary Hospital is doing a trial using Palladia.


----------

